# Capstar safety? (flea problem)



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Heidi has had a major flea problem lately and Advantage doesn't seem to work anymore (neither does Frontline). She's scratching and nibbling herself a lot lately.

I was thinking of getting Capstar to get rid of the fleas on her, and then ordering some Bug Off and using that to keep the fleas away. But I was wondering about the safety of it. My husband thinks that anything that kills all the fleas that quickly must be really toxic. Also, can you get Capstar at Petco or Petsmart, or do you have to get it prescribed by a vet?

Thanks for any replies/advice!


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I believe Capstar is prescription only. Haven't read too extensively on safety but my impression is that it's actually one of the safer and more gentle flea treatments. I know you can use it on quite young puppies (6wks I think) because we use it a lot to treat animals right out of the shelter before they go to their foster home. We've never had any problems or issues with it. Not sure it's really the best thing in your situation though. I think I'd be trying one of the more long term treatments like Revolution or Comfortis. I think you're going to have a hard time killing all the fleas in your environment or keeping your dog flea-free once the Capstar's 24 hours are up. And going that route could wind up being a lot more toxic than a once a month treatment.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Also, are you sure it's fleas? in the south Frontline has been having problems for a while, so I can certainly see how that may be the issue, but of course there are lot of other things, like food or environmental allergies etc., that can make dogs itchy too. Are you seeing fleas on her?


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

get Comfortis from the Vet, that stuff is awesome!! It's for fleas only so if you have a tick problem you will want to get a preventix collar. 

Capstar does not work on Ava so I don't even try anymore nor waste the money.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

I second the Comfortis. Capstar is only good for 24 hours. Odds are the Bug Off would need time to build up effective levels in the system, at least thats what I would think as a non expert on the subject. By doing Comfortis it will keep them off for a month while other means can be taken (if you decide you don't want to jsut stick with the Comfortis).


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

Oh man - I waatched the MASS EXODUS with capstar - 
we gave it to a cat that was SO badly infested- the poor thing....
the issue with Capstar is that it works for 24 hours only. So you will need to follow up with Frontline, Revolution or the like. 
It is an awesome thing to see.... LITERALLY within 20 minutes. 
The vet can usually Rx it to you- knowing that Heidi is (in general) in goood health
It is a comfort knowing that they are off and apparently is safe to use every OTHER day.

Fleas spend only 20-30% of thier time on it's host- so getting them out of your environment is equally as important (your rugs, surrounding bedding, etc)
Most vets tell folks to hire an exterminator that guarantees the results- as the next generation of fleas hatch they will need to come back and re-treat.... you need to get the cycle of next generation broken.... that's sometimes easier said than done. Also it is sometimes necessary to treat (with Frontline/ Revolution/ Advantixetc) every three weeks instead of four..... They seem to be worse this year somehow thaat other years' past


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

Petco sells 6 tablets of Capstar for $45. You have to ask for it. I bought the same package on ebay for $19.99 and free shipping.

Ha a flea infestation last week. Ugh. Gave Capstar, washed all bedding, washed the dogs, and used Mule Team Borax on all carpeted areas. I put Frontline on Rudy a few days after his bath. Lilly wasn't so bad so I skipped Frontline on her.
Rudy has a few fleas this morning so I redid the house this am, and gave Capstar. It's nowhere near as bad as it was last week.
I used Bug Off in the Spring and forgot to give it from the end of August until now. Boom. The fleas came. I started giving it again last week and yes, it takes a few weeks to start repelling the bugs.
I did find two ticks on Rudy a few months ago, though.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I've used Capstar. It's not a preventative, it's used when you have an infestation and need to kill the fleas on the dog already (for whatever reason, the preventative did not work). It killed all the fleas on my dog, gave me 2 days (vet gave me two tablets) to then treat my house, yard, dog bedding, and switch to a better preventative. Haven't seen a flea on or near any of my six animals since.

Like Kate said if you are only treating the dog and using a preventative and you've seen fleas, you are only treating part of the problem. The eggs usually live on the bedding and in the carpet. If you don't treat the environment, you will just have to keep giving Capstar or chemicals to the dog b/c the eggs will keep hatching. Once the environment is treated for fleas and eggs, you can also put one of those flea collars in the bag or canister of your vacuum, and vacuum very frequently for a while to pick up any leftover eggs.


----------



## vomonyxhaus (Feb 15, 2009)

Comfortis all the way!!!!!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: pupresqAlso, are you sure it's fleas? in the south Frontline has been having problems for a while, so I can certainly see how that may be the issue, but of course there are lot of other things, like food or environmental allergies etc., that can make dogs itchy too. Are you seeing fleas on her?


Thanks for all the replies! I haven't actually seen any fleas (maybe one a while back), but she's scratching like crazy and chewing/nibbling at her rump and backsides. So, I just figured it was fleas. She's also due for a heartworm test and medication, so I need to figure out the logistics of all this. Plus, like everyone said, I need to clean up the environment of fleas as well. What a pain!! I can't wait to get her on the "Bug Off" as that sounds like a permanent (and safe) solution!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Look for "flea dirt" in her fur, close to her skin. It's like dark flecks. Often if you rub it with water it turns reddish, b/c if it's "flea dirt" it's their waste which is like dried blood.


----------

